# The shooting at movie theater.



## Cory1990

I felt so bad watching these people running out, my prayers go out to the family's who lost there loved ones. It makes me sick that this nut job gassed everyone hurting a baby as well. I wish someone there with a cc permit could have offed that nut job. Exp. when there was kids there who got hurt and all the innocent people and the ones who lost there lives. It just shows how short our lives really are and not to take it for granted. 

Pray for the family's who lost there loved ones.


I can't say what I would do if I was in this position, in my gun class we are trained to take out the single threat but not of this magnitude and being gassed. Or if anyone would have been able to get a clear shot at this guy. 6 year old and 3 year old kids shot by this guy. If I was a police officer I would do the world a favor and put a full mag into this sick guys face.


----------



## emc7

Cosplay is dead now. He killed it. No costumes will be allowed anywhere, no fake weapons.

I can kind of understand workplace shootings and school shootings. Someone takes out the people who have been who have been, intentionally or not, making them miserable. 
But killing kids watching a movie, I just don't get it. He was a smart guy, a scientist. The only thing I can think of is that he worked so hard for so long and no body cared and his degrees were looking worthless, so he just did it to get attention. We teach every child the he/she is "special" and they grow up and find no one cares.

Gun control is tricky. You want them in the hands of sane, competent people, but not in the crazies. Not even the temporarily nuts of the recently dumped or the sleep-deprived, xanax-popper. I bet this kid "looked good on paper" but had some kind of metal health history that was concealed by privacy laws covering minors and patients. Place like Japan that take guns away from everyone do have a lot fewer gun deaths. Its a lot easier to stop a guy with a sword. But enacting strict gun control after the country is already full of automatic weapons would mean only law-breakers had arms. 

Everyone thinks a trained shooter could take out a lone-gunman like this. But he deliberately chose a place where one would be unlikely to be or to have a weapon and he used to gas to prevent opposition. 

I do think automatic and semi-automatic assault riffles should go. If you can't take out your target with 6 bullets, you have too many targets or you need some competent law-enforcement help. Short of a fictional zombie apocalypse, who needs a 100 round magazine?


----------



## lohachata

unfortunately when a good law is proposed , within the hundreds and hundreds of pages that detail it there are several other bad laws that get automatically passed if the good one goes through...
it really does have to be an all or nothing at all issue...and as you said emc..there are millions upon millions of guns within the US.....if you disarm the decent law abiding citizen , only the criminals will have guns.....
i think that they really need to totally bring back the death penalty and cut all the crap about juvies that kill...try them as adults and show no mercy.....then bring all their little pals in to see what happens to them really hard dudes....


----------



## Cory1990

I agree with the death penalty, if you want to see something that really will get under your skin take a look at these sick ****s. They are called the "Dnepropetrovsk maniacs" from another country these guys tortured people and since they were kids they got a light sentence. Also they recorded all of there murders and put them on the net so if you want to throw up and not be able to sleep for a day look at them. The camera man only got 9 years in prison and thy killed a pregnante lady cutting her baby out of her. Some really sick ctap.

Back to gun control. I just think w need some better screening. When I brought my first gun I wa surprised that I got my rifle within a few hours of paying for it making it vary easy to own one. With the handgun it took me two days after the paperwork to own. Nothing but A few yes no check boxes and I was done with that. If guns were outlawed then only outlaws will have guns though. So there is no "win win" with it. If the death penalty was aloud in every state then they would think before they killed. I feel if you take a life be prepared to take yours as well. Even though I live in Wisconsin I know if I kille someone I'll just get a free home for the rest of my life. The criminals are thinking that way and we need to change there mindset. I know since we have had a robber shot and killed in a house while he was doing the crime a lot of the home invasions have gone down. If you make them know they can or will die from there actions there less likely to do it.


----------



## pinetree

This situation is just incredibly sad. These situations always are. In the coming weeks there will be much debate about gun control, violence in entertainment, our mental health care system, the morals of society and so on. It would be wonderful if we could figure out why these things happen and prevent them, but I'm not sure if that will ever happen.


----------



## emc7

I think you can stop making and selling the most destructive guns and ammo. It won't get rid of the ones already out there, but you can at least reduce supply and force prices up. I doubt it will comfort the parent of a dead child to know the killer had to steal to pay for the gun, but maybe we might catch some future killers stealing.

Or put a tax on every bullet and send the money to emergency rooms and rehab. hospitals.


----------



## emc7

Our justice system is ineffective and inefficient. States are dropping the death penalty because it is cheaper to lock someone up for life than to pay the lawyers involved in death penalty litigation. Prison costs are over $50 a day. Which is more than college. Our best drop out of school for lack of funds while our worst drain our tax dollars. What is wrong with this picture.


----------



## OhYesItsMe

It is proven that in the US there were less murders during the years when the death penalty was enforced more and vise versa. Out lawing all the guns in the us is not gonna happen, but it might be a good idea to stop selling automatic rifles (like the AR-15 that was used at the theater). He had 100 round drum in that AR-15, who in the right mind needs 100 bullets? Maybey if u r being robbed by like 20 guys. I think it should be legal to own fire arms like handguns and shotguns, but nothing like an ar-15 (accually it is illegal to own and ar-15 in my state). If every person convicted of murder got the death penalty, do u think there would be many murders??? Not that thats a solution, but an idea...


----------



## Guest

The news is going over the shooting. It brings tears to my eyes that so many were killed and injured.

I agree that the death penalty should come back to a lot of the states. Gun control needs to be tighter. Guns need to be harder to get. Also if we take away the guns of these criminals that get them illegally then we can put a stop to irresponsible people getting guns. What we need to do is make it a law that if a responsible person uses their gun to kill people then they will lose all the rights to own any gun(s) in the future.

Colorado does have the death penalty, so the shooter may get it.


----------



## lohachata

ok...i am seeing a little misinformation here.....
an AR-15 is not an "automatic weapon"..there is a difference between automatic and semi-automatic..the AR-15 is semi-automatic...the M-16 is automatic..in the state of new york it is legal to own an AR-15..
it is already a federal law that anyone convicted of committing "ANY" crime that carries a penalty of 1 year or more in prison they lose the right to own firearms for the rest of their lives...
within the laws of the united states it is legal for an individual to purchase and own almost any weapon they wish....that includes handguns and long guns..full auto , anti aircraft..mobile rocket launchers..and almost anything else...just as long as you can pass the ATF backround check..
we do not need new gun laws....there are thousands of them already on the books...what needs to be done is to enforce the laws already in place..
drunk drivers kill and maime more people every year than guns ever did...but they just get a slap on the hand and go home get drunk again and get back in a car...why.....because the laws are not enforced...
i am a firm believer in the death penalty...even for these teenage thugs that are treated with kid gloves....they should all be charged as adults and face the death penalty as well...and bring their pals in to watch them die so they know what to expect...one of the big problems in this country is that these kids know that they can get away with almost any kind of crime...even murder...
lol.....not a good thing to get me started on gun control issues....
one of the really big problems is that very few in the general public have little or no knowledge of firearms and the laws and regulations connected to them..
in the US there are more crimes committed with guns in cities and states with the most rigid gun control laws than in cities and states with more liberal laws.....
google "federal firearms laws" and tell me what you find......


----------



## OhYesItsMe

lohachata u r correct u can own an ar-15 but the thing is you cant have more than a magazine with greater than 10 round capacity, so a 100 round barrel on an ar-15 is illegal here. Well its weird because i live in rochester ny and it is illegal to have an ar-15 here, but in other places of ny u can have themn. Then you get into post-ban and pre-ban as of 1994 and it goes on... bottom line legal in parts of ny with no more than 10 round clip capacity, but illegal to have one in my area and WHY are we getting into ar-15s now??? o wait it was me... carry on


----------



## Cory1990

I do not think they should take away our guns or stop making new guns. I for one am a part of "wisconsin carry inc" a place dedicated to helping newbies learn about gun safty and firearm handling. 

Now there is a huge diffrance between semi-auto and full auto. Now you the public can own a full auto gun but you need a ffl or a permit from the state that costs lots of cash and even more time to get.

Semi-auto= pull the trigger once one bullet comes out
Full-auto= pull the trigger once and (most commen for public) 3 round burst.
Crazy full auto= pull the trigger once and you empty the mag or clip = trash you can not aim well with a full auto gun witch is useless.

If more amaricans would arm themselfs it would be so much better. Then these nut jobs will know there going against a armed man,woman. 

I do not leave my house without putting my carry pistol in my pants with 2 mags= 15 rounds all together that I will not think 2 about using if it's a life/death situation. 
I used visit my brother in milwaukees lower class area and I had 3 guys walk up to my firebird and try to car jack me. A simple slip to my firearm sent the thugs running away and me laughing. The added safty you will feel by keeping a firearm on you is nice. 

A lot of us amaricans are gun owners. But ask yourselfs this, is that gun at home in tr case going to do you any good when there's some crazy asshole trying to steel your life or your loved one? No its nothing more then a fancy paper weight when it's unloaded and at home. 

I'm a strong believer in "open carry" and even "concealed carry". Now in winter I cc but in the summer if you know me in person you won't think it's strange to see me walking around with a gun out in the open on my hip. That's a huge way to scare off a criminal if you have a gun on your hip. This just shows thugs to "try me" 
I also make my girlfriend always keep a gun on her. Even at 8 months preg she straps on a little .22lr 8 shot pistol. Or she puts it in her purse. And let me tell you that small .22 will do more damage then a tiny peper spray bottle on your key chain.

Also 100 round drums are fun. I have two 50 round drums for my handgun for going to the range. Now its a pain to load but they are a lot easier to keep shooting then my 7-8 round mags. And a lot of gun owners like them for the range. My uncle has 2 ar 15s one with a 100round mag and the other with a huge ugly 40 round banana clip. Both fun guns I like the drum mag better then the clip because it's more bullets= more time shooting less time reloading.

We just need todo better screening and that's it. Also criminals steel guns from people. That just means when a robber walks threw your door just shoot him in the knee. I bet your house will be the last that thug walks into. I keep a moss burg 500 12g right next to my bed if someone wants to rob my house. And if more criminals get hurt in the robberies it's going to change there minds about walking into houses. Also they can tell a friend so shoot one it may change a couple.

I'm a firm believer of protecting my family and if someone comes threw my door in the middle of the night he's going to have the time of his life.

My friend had 8 guns stolen from his house while he was at work and the police never found them. Meaning they all ended up in the hands of a criminal. And I don't think the owner should be punished he did nothing wrong. He's a single guy with no kids so he kept them all in his closet with a Locked up house. We can't stop these people and know when they are coming. We can all just be better prepared for when they do.


----------



## Cory1990

OhYesItsMe said:


> lohachata u r correct u can own an ar-15 but the thing is you cant have more than a magazine with greater than 10 round capacity, so a 100 round barrel on an ar-15 is illegal here. Well its weird because i live in rochester ny and it is illegal to have an ar-15 here, but in other places of ny u can have themn. Then you get into post-ban and pre-ban as of 1994 and it goes on... bottom line legal in parts of ny with no more than 10 round clip capacity, but illegal to have one in my area and WHY are we getting into ar-15s now??? o wait it was me... carry on


I don't know newyork laws but I think that the ten round law is only for carry guns. There's a ton of firearms that have more then ten round mags/clips.

Also that's going to bother me.

Magazine = no moving parts commen in handguns.
Clip= moving parts commen for rifles.


----------



## lohachata

i learned a lot about firearms and firearms laws as i spent more than 26 years as a federally licensed firearms dealer....trust me..we don't need new laws...just enforce the ones in place..
the federal law concerning magazine capacity has ended...
both clips and mags have moving parts....there is a spring and a follower...


----------



## FoxLock

I agree the laws just need to be enforced we don't need anymore new ones. Like the old saying goes "Guns don't kill people, people kill people"


----------



## Cory1990

Best way I can show the diffrance my explanation could be a little crappy. It's easier to just show someone then tell them. You are correct John they both move but that's not the movement "action" I was talking about


----------



## emc7

This guy (age 24) bought all his guns legally . He would've passed any background check. Everyone gets one shot with a clean record, he made his count. That's why the terrorists are recruiting kids here over the net. 

Atlanta is getting crazy with crime. "violent" crime is down, but carjacking and armed robberies and home invasions (with people home) are an everyday occurrence. Colleges have "no gun on campus" policies and the thugs know it. But is it wise to arm students who will pull 3 all-nighters in a row and then binge drink until they pass out? Allow handguns and more suicide attempts will be successful. 

I understand that converting from semi- to full auto isn't that hard and you can get kits on the net.

I agree we have an excessive number of laws, more than any department can reasonably enforce fairly. We should be required to repeal one or two for every new one passed. 

Guns are fun, so are motorcycles and jet skis. How much death are we willing to accept to enjoy them? Better training and screening are a start. I would like to see people step up and go take a class before they use a new toy without a law to force them, but I know that's a pipe dream.

Yes I know a sixteen year old's brain is still developing. But he can go to war, drive a car, father a child and is likely adult height and weight. We need to discipline our children and treat teenagers more like adults. In my mother's generation a 13 year old girl could watch her 5 younger siblings alone. Now her parents would be arrested for neglect. A teenager will act like a child when treated like a child, but will rise to occasion (or go on a rampage) if given real autonomy. And yes, everything they do should go on a "permanent record".

Saying there are more killing in areas with strict gun controls gets the causality backwards. Because killing are so high there, people are willing to pass laws that wouldn't be tolerated elsewhere.


----------



## Cory1990

I don't think there is a full auto kit anyone can buy without a ffl. That being said there is a "way" to ghetto rig a part in the gun to make it full auto. And I'm not willing to say what part Because I dont want some kid to brake his parents gun. Full auto guns are a waste of time. I don't see why people even think its "cool" 

Anyways on with the thread.


----------



## Guest

Corey: try doing what you did to those thugs to a biker. They won't run away from anything. I guarantee that you will be the one running away and not them.


----------



## Cory1990

Iv grown up around bikers my whole life. Iv been A rider for years. Bikers dont scare me.


----------



## emc7

I really don't see how you prevent something like this. You could have "airline" security at the movie theater and the mall, but do you want to pay an entry fee to pay for the scanner? I guess they could've sounded an alarm when the exit door was opened. And I'm sure those who sue the theatre chain will make this point. But harden one target and there will still be plenty of other places to hit.

Obviously we need better mental health screening and care. Many, many people who need help don't get it because of cost and people who need meds and don't have them aren't all that employable. 

But how do catch someone who is losing it for the first time or sanely plotting a mass murder without watching everyone all the time?


----------



## Cory1990

That's a vary good point, there is no easy way to tell who all the crazies are. We just gotta hope we are not next and prep yourself to what YOU will do in a situation.


----------



## emc7

The odds of being shot by a crazy are really small compared to dying in a car accident. Its just that this feels like something that ought to be preventable. I don't think carrying in the audience would've helped unless someone also had a gas mask and night-vision.


----------



## Cory1990

That's a good point. But it said like 60 shots were fired. Now if you shoot as much as I do witch is at least once a week, you can see a huge muzzle flash come off of the gun in the dark. Even when your gassed you gotta remember your fighting for your life not just fighting to open your eyes. Your body would force you to keep them wide open and you would see the flash. Most modern handguns have 8ish give or take a few shots. And a lot of people who carry also keep a extra clip. Just a few shots would have startled the gunman giving people a few extra sec to hit the ground or get out.


----------



## Guest

emc7 said:


> I really don't see how you prevent something like this. You could have "airline" security at the movie theater and the mall, but do you want to pay an entry fee to pay for the scanner? I guess they could've sounded an alarm when the exit door was opened. And I'm sure those who sue the theatre chain will make this point. But harden one target and there will still be plenty of other places to hit.
> 
> Obviously we need better mental health screening and care. Many, many people who need help don't get it because of cost and people who need meds and don't have them aren't all that employable.
> 
> But how do catch someone who is losing it for the first time or sanely plotting a mass murder without watching everyone all the time?


It isn't just cost that people don't seek help, it is also the stigma out there that if you have anything wrong with you, you are not normal and you shouldn't be a part of society. Also many people think that there is nothing wrong with them when if fact there is. That is why they don't seek help other than it being the cost.


----------



## emc7

how do you make treatment accessible and confidential enough that patients don't become unemployable, but still keep them away from guns. the v-tech shooter was obviously off, but there was no record that would've stopped a gun purchase.


----------



## Cory1990

I think there is 0 chance we will ever stop the next big massacre, there really isn't a great way to screen these people. Fact is if they get it stuck in there heads that they want to do it there going to do it. 

Only thing that will help is a death penalty for all ages in all states. 

I don't think it's right that a 18 year old kills a man and gets life or death in prison a 15 year old kills a person gets 3-5 years. That's just saying its ok slap on the hand and your good to go.

Also if someone wants a gun there going to get it. No matter what age felon or not there are so many out there that anyone can get there hands on one.


----------



## emc7

There is a version of that gun with a device to hide the muzzle flash. There are nearly 2.3 million riffles manufactured in a year. That is an amazing number of guns.


----------



## Cory1990

yes a muzzle brake hides the flash. but most people do not put that on there guns that are used for target and stuff like that. i have one on my home defense pistol grip shotgun but that thing really was only put on because i got it for free and its used for braking windows. its for the "tactical" look that i wanted. 

to bad even if someone comes into the house im most likely going for my pistol because the shotgun will hurt my ears if i shot in the house.

also i have a holster thats attached to my box spring that holds my everyday carry pistol. i keep that there and the shotgun is velcrowed to the bottom of my box spring. so the handgun is alot easier to grab. 

anyways im a gun nut and i think everyone should have one.


----------



## emc7

What do you say to loved ones of the dead? Sorry, getting shot is now a natural hazard like being struck by lightning. Nothing to do but pray and donate blood? And I don't even want to think about the medical bills the survivors will run up. The whole situation just sucks for everyone. 

I completely understand the desired to own a gun. And the more guns out there, the more sense it makes to have your own. I do think that if you own one, you should know how to hit what you aim at and when not to shoot. Drywall doesn't stop bullets. Too many people die because they happened to be in the wrong place.


----------



## Cory1990

thats also a vary good point, i get out once a week to do "quick" shooting. 

this is what i call it others may call it something else but it is instead of getting that one in 100 bullseye its aiming for a life size target and hitting it. i do quick draw alot as well in both concealed carry and in a open carry holster because i use both. doing this over and over and over again gives you "muscle memory" so now you can pull that gun out fast as ever and doing quick shots at a life size target is giving you better aim at the target in a stress event. i shoot both right handed witch is my dom hand and left handed incase my right is hurt. both hands i can hit a target. i also tell people not to shoot with one eye closed and dont aim the gun like your target shooting but pull both eyes open shoot both eyes open.

in a high stress event like this pulling out the firearm and taking that bullseye shot is unrealistic and its not going to happen unless your a sniper from a mile away. 

getting out and shooting every week or even every month is going to help you out alot. i make my girlfriend go once a month to shoot and her quick draw is getting pretty good now. 

anyways owners shouldnt just buy a gun and carry it. you need to use the crap out of it and unless you run 10,000 shots threw it you dont know that gun.


----------



## grogan

just felt it was time to chime this gem I found on Facebook in:


----------



## Cory1990

I agree criminals will never give up there guns. So what do I have on my hip at this vary sec?


----------



## Cory1990

Cheap holster I know, but I don't like the inside the waste band holsters in summer


----------



## Guest

emc7 said:


> how do you make treatment accessible and confidential enough that patients don't become unemployable, but still keep them away from guns. the v-tech shooter was obviously off, but there was no record that would've stopped a gun purchase.


If you think that it is just cost that prevents people from getting mental health care, you are sadly mistaken. A military person has the money to get mental health care, but most if not all of them don't because of the stigma that is out there. So it is not just the cost that prevent people from getting mental health care.


----------



## emc7

Did you see the article about a girl who came up from behind and gave her boyfriend a hug and his legal, holstered gun went off and killed her? There is no doubt in my mind that just having a gun has risks. Accident is a big one, so is suicide. I don't believe gun owners are more suicidal, but they are more likely to succeed than non-owners. 

I'm sure getting rid of all the guns would save lives, but taking them away be force would start a bunch of Waco-like disasters. And we seem to be incapable of preventing contraband from entering this country, so they would just be replaced with Russian or Chinese guns.

Cost isn't the only barrier to mental health treatment, but it is a big one. Even good insurance has lifetime caps that are quickly hit with any time  in an institution. Subsidized care is on the chopping block as local government and public hospital revenues drop. And there really isn't and good mechanism to force those who need treatment to seek it. I think subsidized really accessible, effective mental health care would save money in the long run, mainly in what we spend on prisons.

Do go give blood. A fully stocked blood bank could save a life or two the next time this happens.


----------



## Guest

Not as big as the stigma out there against people with disabilities. Mental health care is accessible. I agree that things are changing in the mental health care system. There aren't enough people who want to work with the mentally ill because they are afraid that something bad may happen to them. 

What people need to realize is that just because a person has a disability, whether it be physical, mental, or psychological, doesn't mean that they are stupid, lazy, or crazy. People who do get treatment are very well off, they live productive lives and can function in society. That is another stigma that is out there against people with disabilities. Society says that if a person has a disability then they cannot function enough to live in society. I can probably list a whole bunch of stigmas that are out there and it will surpass cost. I think that the stigma is the biggest problem of why people don't seek mental health care. Cost may come in second.


----------



## emc7

Having one's employer pay your medical bills has always been a bad idea. People wonder if they are going to be "downsized" if they seek help because their employer is afraid of law suits and/or an expensive diagnosis. Employers are looking at medical costs and resolving not to hire smoker's or diabetics or overweight people to help their bottom line. The uninsured and unemployed are afraid to get a diagnosis of anything lest they have a pre-existing condition when they do get insurance.


----------



## Cory1990

Some places you work at will pay you to quit! My old boss sent 10 of us on a paid day off work to go to a hypnosis.

Now for me it was pure crap and a nice day of laying around. For 4-10 of us it "worked" I just wasn't buying into the bs he was saying lol. It was a fun month of us all sneaking out the back door to smoke and hiding behind dumpsters and every where else if that door opened. The boss was a vary nice guy we all got paid well and each of us could expect a nice raise holiday bonuses and a great place to work. It sucks that the business started to go downhill and a lot of us got laid off.


----------



## Guest

If an employer doesn't hire a person because of a disability, that is called discrimination and they can get in big trouble for that. There is an ADA, Americans with Disabilities Act, that employers have to abide by, otherwise there will be lawsuits. I think that is why there are lawsuits, because when employers find out that a person has a disability, they fire them because of that disability. I also don't think that these employers have the necessary skills and training to deal with people with disabilities.

Dealing with people with disabilities can be and is stressful, very stressful. It takes a lot of patients to work with them. But people with disabilities are wonderful.


----------



## Cory1990

Employers can not "legally" not hire someone with disabilitys. I know for a 100% fact that some employers will think of another reason why to not hire you. Iv seen it first hand the discrimination. At my last job this is what happend. We were looking for a new welder and for 2 months I was welding for them in my free time while my main job was a forklift driver.

We had a interview the bosses bragged for a week how "great" of a welder this guy was and how he sounded (over the phone) about how good he would fit in with our crazy jokes and pranks at work. Once time we lifted our bosses desk and strapped it to the sealing with tow straps when he went on a fishing trip. And we would have some fun water fights at least once a week. Anyways back on topic this guy was great he would work out great and already agreed to the pay.

Later that week this guy shows up and my boss asks me to show him around, so I go around introducing this guy to everyone. He did his quick weld test did it perfect without a flaw and he was joking around with me so he was two thumbs up in my mind. So he goes home while I review him to the boss. 

Later that day the supervisor walks up to me yelling at me asking why the f I brought a well I won't say the word but he was a black guy. Back there. And I was standing my my forklift and I heard the supervisor tell the boss that he would quit if a black man was hired to work by him. I must have heard the n word 100 times that day. I kept my head down and ignored it because I valued my job and I was well paid. 

Anyways they ended up hiring a 18 year old no previous work history didn't know how to weld at all and didn't fit in with any of us. He came and quit a week later then they hired a guy who was on hubor work relise from the jail. I caught this guy drinking in his car at lunch and told my boss he was revoked and no idea what happend to that guy.

And this just shows you the type of discrimination that goes on in some work places and this was a vary good business and I loved working there. 

Soon after all of this 10 of us were laid off and they found someone who does my same job for a lot less then I was making. Crappy world we live in.


----------



## Guest

I agree with that Corey. Discrimination is everywhere, and yes employers do get around it a lot.

I was working for a child daycare for about 8 months. Well they wanted me to get some tests done because I wasn't performing my job 100% all the time. After I got the tests done, they let me go because they found out that I have a disability that may be dangerous for children to be around. The director of the daycare knew that I have a disability, but not the one I was tested for. I could sue them but they got shutdown about a year or two after I was let go.

I hate discrimination against people with disabilities, others of another race, etc. I think all of these people are unique in their own way. We can learn from them as well. Everyone is different, if we were all the same this world would be a very boring place.


----------



## emc7

Only certain categories are protected. I was not hired by a place that "requires" passing an eye test in both eyes. I have one good eye and one that is about 20/100. If I were blind, they would have to make "reasonable accommodations" but its okay to discriminate against the partially impaired. And if an employee has a 1000 resumes to pick from, it can be impossible to prove discrimination unless they are stupid about what they say or put in writing.


----------



## Guest

emc7: take a look at the ADA, Americans with Disabilities Act. It will clear some things up. I think that even being partially impaired is covered under the ADA.


----------



## hXcChic22

I'll just say what I said on Facebook (which I posted on the same picture that Grogan shared ^^^)

GREAT quote I found floating on the interwebz - "Trying to trade your freedom for your security will get you neither. Banning guns will only disarm the prey and embolden the predators."

I would think D.C. is a great example of this - they have made it very difficult there to own guns, and it seems the crime rate would corroborate that. In 2008, they had the highest in both property-related AND violent crimes.

Maryland, another state where owning a gun, much less carrying one, is very difficult, has higher crime rates than some states with significantly higher populations, and comparable ones with some highly populated states. For example, Florida has more than three times the population of Maryland, but has only 60 more reported violent crimes than Maryland (per 100,000 in population).


The shooter was obviously an educated man. He probably knew all the laws in the area, so he knew it would be unlikely anyone in Aurora would be able to do anything about him shooting. Denver and all its sub-cities ban carrying weapons (concealed or open, I believe). I'd like to think that had someone been carrying a gun, they might have shot back at him. But muscle memory, training or not, there is NOTHING that can prepare you for a situation like that. They might have done what everyone else did and ducked down below the seats or tried to run. The urge to preserve your own life is a very animal instinct, and sometimes it will override what your brain is telling you. 

That being said, I am utterly appalled at the story of the man who was carrying his infant and PUT HIM DOWN somewhere in the theater and ran out. And not only did he run out of the theater, he got in his car and left the scene, leaving his girlfriend to get her other child out (who was expecting he had gotten their son out). Any man who won't put the lives of his family above his own is not worth the air he breathes.


----------



## Guest

I didn't read where the guy left his baby. That is just wrong of that man to do that to that poor innocent child.


----------



## Cory1990

Wow if my son was ever around a shooting I would protect him with my body! No questions asked I will die for my kids. They have a much longer life ahead of them then me. Iv already lived a good part of my life and have 0 problem giving mine for theres. And even if I'm gone they would know there daddy protected them and died for them. A man leaving his kid deserves to get shot. It's a huge coward act.


----------



## emc7

I can understand panicking and thinking a small child hidden in a dark place might be safer than being carried past the gunman. Sort of momma bird distraction. But seriously, driving away? This guy is wanted for something and wanted to away before the cops started taking names.


----------

